# You guys ever use pads?



## farrellpainting (Feb 24, 2007)

TimAZ, smarter than your equipment!I love it!

Although your only as good as your equipment!


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

I, for one want to applaud you on innotvation, Tim. 

I admire that you took the pad to higher levels and even made an instructional film. I think it takes courage to come here and make a point and stay with it.

Where are you in AZ? Shoot me a PM.


----------



## TimAZ (Mar 31, 2007)

farrellpainting said:


> TimAZ, smarter than your equipment!I love it!
> 
> Although your only as good as your equipment!


I have another thing to say a bout equipment...

My wife is a 25 year calligrapher. Some art-snob was complimenting her on how nicely a hand-lettered piece of hers turned out. Then the art-snob was talking about certain brand names of pens and brushes that give her real good results. The art-snob then asked my wife what kind of black pen she used to do the piece. My wife replied, "A felt-tipped pen bought at Safeway."

A bad guitar player can make a great guitar sound cheap, and a great guitar player can make a cheap guitar sound great. 

I, personnaly like to have good equipment. Paint pads can give very high quality results. Just, be careful on dismissing something because of the status-quo. Having said that... _*you*_ have to make the judgement call. The HO doesn't care if you use a Wagner, Graco, Or Titan to spray their house, as long as it's a good job. I bought a wagner semi-pro airless for $500 and it lasted me, through moderate use, 6 years before I traded it for a computer monitor (the pump is one of those diaphram types, and it still works!). The pump allowed me to paint about $50,000 of painting -- not a bad return on $500! I later bought a commercial rig because it needed to take a daily beating. 

later


----------



## TimAZ (Mar 31, 2007)

Joewho said:


> I, for one want to applaud you on innotvation, Tim.
> 
> I admire that you took the pad to higher levels and even made an instructional film. I think it takes courage to come here and make a point and stay with it.
> 
> Where are you in AZ? Shoot me a PM.


Hey Joewho, I'd shoot you a PM, but the system isn't letting me for some reason.


----------



## TimAZ (Mar 31, 2007)

I need to maybe post a couple of more posts...


----------



## TimAZ (Mar 31, 2007)

In order for it to work?


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

TimAZ said:


> In order for it to work?


I think so, don't know how many though.


No biggie. I'll be here.


----------

